# Chinese Children's Theme Tram



## NorthShore (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/travel/2015-02/15/content_19595585.htm

That green character kinda scares me.


----------



## fairviewroad (Feb 25, 2015)

> The four-carriage themed tram is decorated with popular cartoon figures, which creates *a romantic and fancy atmosphere*.




Nothing says "children" like a romantic and fancy atmosphere.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 25, 2015)

fairviewroad said:


> > The four-carriage themed tram is decorated with popular cartoon figures, which creates *a romantic and fancy atmosphere*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that as poor translation. "Romantic" is an artistic style, not just "love". It can be used to describe fairy tale images.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 26, 2015)

fairviewroad said:


> Nothing says "children" like a romantic and fancy atmosphere.


Well... sometimes that leads to children, about 9 months later.


----------

